# Minor Update - something new, something old (Modem Killer Post!)



## Stefan2209 (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi there,

time for some small update....

Guess many of you know this guys better, than i do...

Phidippus spec.






Phidippus spec. (possibly P. audax?)






Phidippus spec. (Boy, are these large, you US - guys and gals should really have told us ignorant europeans how large your jumpers really get, oh dear....)






Deinopis spec., subadult male, starting to look mean






Something new, fresh offspring of giant fishing spider Ancylometes bogotensis






And here is "Mom" of afforementioned offspring, already preparing for sac no. 2....











Even more Ancylometes, this time Ancylometes spec. Oyapok, subadult male






Ancylometes spec. Oyapok, subadult female






Next (soon to be) "Mom", Lycosa (or Hogna??) spec. spain






Guess you know these, Phoneutria nigriventer, fresh moulted












Last not least the spiders i´m most interested in at the moment, Ctenidae ssp. ex Kenya, juvenile












More updates soon, still working on the sizes of C. getazi´s, an undescribed Heteropoda species, Macrothele calpeiana and of special interest, two more undetermined Ctenidae ssp. from Kenya, watch out.

Have a nice sunday everybody.  

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Steven (Oct 29, 2006)

Stefan2209 said:


> Have a nice sunday everybody.


after seeing all these beauties,... that won't be a prob  


very nice stuff as usual Stefan !


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Steven,

thanks!

Crazy times here. Around last year at the time, i would have been willing to spend major bucks to get hold of certain species, but they were just "impossible" to get.

Nowadays, i could use a 48h day and at least 6 arms if i wanted to keep any interesting species offered.... (not to mention, that i´d have to rent a whole storage hall for all that enclosures i´d need....)

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Steven (Oct 29, 2006)

what's the legspan of adults of that Ctenidae ssp. ex Kenya ?
haven't seen those before,... they look indeed interesting :}


----------



## Stefan2209 (Oct 29, 2006)

Steven said:


> what's the legspan of adults of that Ctenidae ssp. ex Kenya ?
> haven't seen those before,... they look indeed interesting :}


Hi again,

donno for sure, like so much when it comes to this spiders...

Got introduced here as Palystes (Sparassidae)....

Adults are said to have some 8cm legspan, if i remeber this correct. Quite massive bodies in relation to the legs, though...

Quite interesting behaviour, too, they can climb as Cupiennius and Phoneutria, but some like to dig and seek shelter at the ground, too. Not really aggressive, but for sure no shy spiders.

Right now i´m having some offsprings of two other Ctenidae from Kenya here, too, but they´re still really tiny. Should be interesting, what will develop outta those...

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Sof (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm always looking forward to your updates Stefan  

Those Deinopis sp do look mean, where are these from? Damn I wish I could get those Phoneutria sp around here :drool:


----------



## Arachno Kid (Oct 30, 2006)

nice looking spiders ecspecially the jumpers


----------



## RodG (Oct 31, 2006)

Outstanding photos as always Stefan!!! And nice spiders, too.


----------



## Steven Gielis (Nov 1, 2006)

Hy Stefan,

Can you tell me the leggspan of that sub-adult male Deinopis. I think mine is to. Buth it's difficult to guess.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Nov 2, 2006)

Amazing spiders, I want your collection...


----------



## Stefan2209 (Nov 2, 2006)

Sof said:


> I'm always looking forward to your updates Stefan
> 
> Those Deinopis sp do look mean, where are these from? Damn I wish I could get those Phoneutria sp around here :drool:


Hi there,

thanks!

The Deinopis originate from Kenya, the slings hatched here in germany, though they are not "my" offsprings.

With that much Phoneutia ssp.´s available here and that many offsprings around, i´d be surprised, if no Phoneutria offsprings will make it "over the pond" sometime in the future...

@ Arachno Kid

The jumpers came from the US, guess you´ll have it much easier than i had, to get hold of these species. Check the dealers in FL...

@ Steven Gielis

My Deinopis males have some 6cm legspans and some 2cm bodies right now. Don´t know for sure if it´ll be 1 or to 2 molts to adulthood, though...
As always: time will make sure...

@ Copperinmyveins

I wish i had at least 6 arms and 48h days, boy, what i could build up a collection....   

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Nov 2, 2006)

Great pix, as always, Stefan. The one you labeled as possibly _P. audax_ is definitely that species.

All the best, Michael


----------



## Stefan2209 (Nov 12, 2006)

Michael Jacobi said:


> Great pix, as always, Stefan. The one you labeled as possibly _P. audax_ is definitely that species.
> 
> All the best, Michael


Hi Mike,

thanks for claring that up!  

Time for some more....

Finally, the first confirmed male spitters, Scytodes spec. Tanzania, 1,0
















Remember those small "grey dots" in this thread?

HIT ME

Lookey, growing and growing even more....
Phoneutria spec. Paraguay, offspring good 3 months of age
















Baby galore....
Ancylometes bogotensis






Cupiennius getazi











Heteropoda spec. "Plüsch" ex Malaysia offspring (damn, what´s "Plüsch" in english?)






Ctenidae ssp. Kenya, not adult yet
aka "the shy guy"....
















For sure no shy guy: Phoneutria nigriventer juvi





Getting interested in my presence...






Have a nice sunday boys and girls.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Steven (Nov 12, 2006)

always a nice sunday when you post new pictures  

awsome as usual :drool: 



Heteropoda spec. "Plüsch" ex Malaysia 
i know what ya mean with "Plüsch",...
correct me if i'm wrong but i think it's "_*fluffy*_" ???? 

i think your Phoneutria nigriventer looks
also kinda fluffy in a cute way :}


----------



## Stefan2209 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Steven,

yeah, "fluffy" might be it....  

Take a look for yourself, the link leads to a pic of the mom...

Switzerland snake board

Quite hard to raise, though...  

Take care.

Stefan


----------



## michal1991 (Nov 12, 2006)

omg! great spiders! I want to have all of them  But in Poland it's really hard...


----------



## Emanuele (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi Stefan, great spiders indeed...
I also sent you a private message, you know...we're near (I'm from from Italy)
The Lycosidae sp. from Spain is _Lycosa_ sp. forsure (I study exactly this genus, so I know it a bit). Maybe it could be _Lycosa ambigua_, but I should have the dead specimen for a correct determination. Could you possibly send me  it when it will die naturally? You can put it in a little bottle with ethilic alcool at 70% (please, don't use the pink one used to clean).

Are you sure that it's a Ctenid, that guy from Kenya? The ocular disposition seems similar to Lycosidae (bigger posterior median eyes), even if it has some other caracteristic of Ctenidae (also bigger anterior median eyes..)... 
As you said, also the behaviour is an "average" between Lycosidae (dig burrows) and Ctenidae (climb smooth surfaces)
It's really interesting...

Cheers
Ema


----------



## Stefan2209 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi,

time for some more.

First one, a little unusual for me, Macrothele calpeiana sling in it´s home












Undescribed Heteropoda spec. "Plüsch", talk about slooow growing 







Cupiennius getazi, possibly this gonna be a lil girl sometime soon... The exact opposite of the shown Heteropoda´s, lightning fast growers.







Ancylometes spec. Oyapok, adult female with sac. The mating of this species was unusually aggressive for this genus and resulted in a dead male. 












Remember the "Shy Guy"? This is "The Return of the Shy Guy" (under title: Still Shy   )






Lookey, what i´ve got! Yeah, you get it right, TWO sacs at once. Unfortunately No. 2 is dead by now. No. 3 seems to be the real deal again, though, growing and growing from day to day...







Growing from day to day, too, the offspring of sac No. 1 (same species, note colour differences)







And the latest addition, the result of a breeding project, Phoneutria reidyi sling, still tiny, but fat already...







Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## LHP (Dec 11, 2006)

Great spiders and pics, as always Stefan!  

That Ancylometes sac is amazing!  Glad she dropped a sac since after what she did to the male .

Lindsey


----------



## Stefan2209 (Dec 11, 2006)

LHP said:


> Great spiders and pics, as always Stefan!
> 
> That Ancylometes sac is amazing!  Glad she dropped a sac since after what she did to the male .
> 
> Lindsey


Hi Lindsey,

great to read you again!  

Yeah, the sac *is* amazing, the mom ain´t. Just way too small for this species, apparently the sac is well done and has the right size, so it´s just a tad strange sight.
Hope the sac will be fertile, have some ideas why mom got out so small, could proof my idea with just a batch of fresh slings.

By the way: what are those D. albineus doing, are they still around? Here in germany the interest in this species is still increasing and some of the more educated breeders would like to get hold of some specimen for breeding purposes.

Take care!

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## LHP (Dec 11, 2006)

Good to read you too!

I didn't keep any this year (sadly the hard frosts have come through... without spiders to look for, this is my boring season ).  Actually, I didn't see any this year in their normal spot (a stand of river birch beside a pond at work).  In fact, I thought I wasn't going to see any this year until I saw my cat chasing something in the garage .  I locked her out, and went to investigate... sure enough, she had been chasing a D. albineus!  Couldn't believe it.  On top of that, the albineus had run behind a ladder, and there it almost blundered its' way into the web of a big fat Argiope aurantia.  Couldn't believe I found them inside!  

The garage is about 50 or so feet from a little side creek of a nearby river.  Never seen them in the area before though (I live in coastal Virgnia and work in central VA)!  The creek is quite brackish (lots of blue crabs, terrapins, and the occasional dolphin or sea turtle are in the area) and I had always assumed I wouldn't see them hear due to the saltiness. 

I will definitely let you know when I start seeing them when it warms up!

Good luck with those sacs!

Lindsey


----------



## Stefan2209 (May 28, 2007)

Hi there,

time to rewake this thread as i have nothing too special or fancy.

Just some randoms...

Phoneutria boliviensis, adult wc female, Peru






Phoneutria reidyi, cb juvenile






Ancylometes bogotensis, cb juvenile female






Ancylometes bogotensis, cb juvenile male






Phoneutria spec. Paraguay, cb juvenile from the 3. sac






Phoneutria spec. Paraguay, cb juvenile from the 1. sac






Same here






Same here






Phoneutria nigriventer (Sao Paolo, Brazil morph), adult cb female + sac






Ctenidae ssp. Peru, adult wc female






Ctenidae ssp. Peru 2, adult wc female + sac






Heteropoda spec. Plüsch, Malaysia, cb juvenile






That´s all for now, folks.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (May 28, 2007)

Stefan2209 said:


> Got introduced here as Palystes (Sparassidae)....
> 
> Adults are said to have some 8cm legspan, if i remeber this correct. Quite massive bodies in relation to the legs, though...


Hi again,

this is, of course, complete bull.

As the specimens are now around some 8 - 9cm (3 - 3,5") legspan and are by far not adult yet.

So i don´t know how big these will get but apparently even bigger than that...

Before i close here´s a picture of a fresh moulted female

Ctenidae ssp. Kenya, cb subadult female






Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## sammyp (May 28, 2007)

Very nice, Stefan! I especially like the Ctenidae ssp Kenya and the Peru. She has smashing colours on her doesn't she?

Always nice to see updates on your posts :drool:


----------



## syndicate (May 28, 2007)

great shots Stefan!thanks for sharing.that 
Ctenidae ssp. Kenya is very impressive.any more pictures of
the C.getazi?


----------



## Stefan2209 (May 30, 2007)

syndicate said:


> great shots Stefan!thanks for sharing.that
> Ctenidae ssp. Kenya is very impressive.any more pictures of
> the C.getazi?


Hi there,

thanks, all!

The Kenyan ctenids are by now some of my favourites. Luckily i have of specimens of both sexes here...

Next to that even another species from Kenya, the slings still need some growing, though...

Nope, no actual pics of the C. getazi. Had just been too lazy to snap some to be honest.
I´m not really that much interested in Cupiennius i have to admit, as i find their behaviour rather boring compared to other species from other genera i have.
Had some bad luck with these, too, as my last male died due to old age before i could mate him. Not everything lost, though, as a friend of mine still has some males at his hands.

Well, maybe it´s by time i snap some new pics of my last female. No promise, but at least a possibility....  

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## syndicate (May 30, 2007)

hehe no worries friend.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi,

just a small update:

Fresh moulted *Heteropoda spec. Plüsch, Malaysia*
(juvenile, captive bred)







Enjoy....

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## syndicate (Jul 15, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## Blaster (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh dear, these are so cuuute! Gotta love them.

PM me if You could ship to Poland (late summer and autumn) and where I could find Your offer list... 

Keep up the great work, Matthew.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jul 16, 2007)

Blaster said:


> Oh dear, these are so cuuute! Gotta love them.
> 
> PM me if You could ship to Poland (late summer and autumn) and where I could find Your offer list...
> 
> Keep up the great work, Matthew.


Hi there,

sorry:

Nor am i a dealer, neither do i know of specimen of this species being actually for sale.

The pictured species is to date undescribed and just two specimen got introduced to Europe over the last two years as far as i´m aware of.

Both adult wc´s are dead by now.

To my best knowledge there are now just 9 specimen existing all in all in Europe. One is pictured here and is the only one i have.
The other 8 are at a buddy of mine who has got the one wc female imported in 2006 and got offspring from her.

The pictured specimen is far from being adult, it´s just measuring some 5cm leg span.

As soon as all specimens are adult breeding will start and then, hopefully, this species should sometime be offered to a bigger audience.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Tarantula (Jul 18, 2007)

Stefan I would like to ask you what species you think Phoneutria spec. Paraguay is? It is a really good looking Phoneutria species I must say! Im gonna get afew for sure!


----------



## Pulk (Jul 18, 2007)

nice pictures!

can you see the Scytodes doing its thing?


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tarantula said:


> Stefan I would like to ask you what species you think Phoneutria spec. Paraguay is? It is a really good looking Phoneutria species I must say! Im gonna get afew for sure!


Hi,

look at this first, please:

Link to Thread about Genus Phoneutria, last post

After this, this question can´t be answered by now.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jul 18, 2007)

Pulk said:


> nice pictures!
> 
> can you see the Scytodes doing its thing?


Hi,

nope.

As all humans eyes mine, too, are not capable to catch motions that are as fast as 600m/s, which is the speed of the hunting technique of Scytodes.  

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Blaster (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for the answer, I was just curious. Still it's a pity that such cuties almost aren't available... But my question was about all Your pets, do You sell any? Take care of Your diamonds, Matthew.


----------



## Pulk (Jul 18, 2007)

Stefan2209 said:


> Hi,
> 
> nope.
> 
> ...


I know you can't see the back-and-forth motion, but can you tell that it's spit glue onto the prey?


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jul 21, 2007)

Stefan2209 said:


> Fresh moulted *Heteropoda spec. Plüsch, Malaysia*
> (juvenile, captive bred)


Hi,

i got informed from my buddy who has the resnt of the specimens that the species got finally identified as

*Heteropoda lunula*

Just to let you know.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jul 21, 2007)

Blaster said:


> Thanks for the answer, I was just curious. Still it's a pity that such cuties almost aren't available... But my question was about all Your pets, do You sell any? Take care of Your diamonds, Matthew.


Hi Matthew,

nope, i generally don´t sell.

I´m keeping spiders since 10 years and have in this time exactly sold two specimens. This just because i ran out of space.

I´m actually raising (errr....) "bigger" amounts of different Ancylometes species and am actual thinking about maybe selling some of those when they´ll be subadult.
No definite decision made from my side at this time, though.

I´m generally more interested in trades, though it can be hard to get me in an actual deal as i´m mainly looking for species that are "impossible to get" for the general hobbyist.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jul 21, 2007)

Pulk said:


> I know you can't see the back-and-forth motion, but can you tell that it's spit glue onto the prey?


Hi Pulk,

yeah, that can be seen, as can the effect on the prey item.

Pretty skilled killers.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jul 21, 2007)

Tarantula said:


> Stefan I would like to ask you what species you think Phoneutria spec. Paraguay is? It is a really good looking Phoneutria species I must say! Im gonna get afew for sure!


Hi,

after taking a thorough read through that revision it should be quite ok to estimate that we´re dealing with the actual P. nigriventer here.

Earlier in the thread shown P. nigriventer Sao Paolo Morph is now P. keyserlingi once again.  

Easy solution to get hold of "new species"...

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Stefan2209 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi once more,

again, another Ancylometes species, not really "new" but at least new to me:

Ancylometes spec. "Oyapok 2", French - Guyana, cb juvenile female






Ancylometes spec. "Oyapok 2", French - Guyana, cb juvenile male






Have nice sunday everyody.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Blaster (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi there,
The female is superb! Good luck with these cuties.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Sep 9, 2007)

Blaster said:


> Hi there,
> The female is superb! Good luck with these cuties.


Hi once more,

cuties these are indeed. :worship: 

And because so and because my female just moulted some days ago, here we go again:

*Ancylometes spec. "Oyapok 2, French - Guyana"*, juvenile female, cb












Next, another one of my most beloved species:

*Phoneutria reidyi (French - Guyana)*, juvenile, cb










































Ever wondered how to take such pics with Phoneutria? Easy: just grab´em, set em up on the table and here you go...   







Have a nice sunday everybody.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## 8+) (Sep 9, 2007)

All awesome spiders and great pics!!!:clap: 



Pulk said:


> I know you can't see the back-and-forth motion, but can you tell that it's spit glue onto the prey?


Scytodes:
To me it looks like the prey is getting caught in a tractor beam or freeze ray!


----------



## Stefan2209 (Sep 24, 2007)

Olá boys and gals,

*Phoneutria keyserlingi (Sao Paolo, Brazil), cb subadult / adult male*


















*Ctenidae spp. Kenya, cb adult female*












See you later...

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Aru (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi Stefan,
great pics.
But keyserlingi? I thougth it is an invalid name and it's only a colourvariation of P.nigriventer?

Greets
Daniel


----------



## Stefan2209 (Sep 24, 2007)

Aru said:


> Hi Stefan,
> great pics.
> But keyserlingi? I thougth it is an invalid name and it's only a colourvariation of P.nigriventer?
> 
> ...


Hi Daniel,

better check the lastest genus revision by Martins & Bertani...

...or just wait for one of the next upcoming issues of the "Arachne", there will be an article within, covering this revision.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Aru (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't get the Arachne.So do you maybe can tell me what the different is between keyserlingi and nigriventer?
And are other changes in the Phoneutria-Group,too?

Greets
Daniel


----------



## Stefan2209 (Sep 24, 2007)

Aru said:


> I don't get the Arachne.So do you maybe can tell me what the different is between keyserlingi and nigriventer?
> And are other changes in the Phoneutria-Group,too?
> 
> Greets
> Daniel


Massive ones, 3 three new, respectively revalidated, species.

Check the revision!

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Aru (Sep 24, 2007)

ok,thx.very intersting articel.


----------

